# Please be KIND..... BRINE!!



## smokinjlv (May 23, 2013)

Hey y'all!! I know I am new to this site, but I am no stranger when it comes to smoking. I just wanted to start a thread on a topic that I think is very basic but has a hugh impact on the outcome of your end result. I know that everyone knows or at least heard of brining.

     At my business we believe in brining whole heartedly, in fact I believe that it is the number one thing that you should almost always do. If your not doing it, start. You will see a hugh difference in the outcome of your protein. At my business we use a very universal and simple brine.

     Remember the Thanksgiving that the turkey was DRY?? Yeah, well I have seen a many of dry turkey's in my day, and in one simple step you can have the best turkey in town!!

     You can infuse herbs, vegetables, alcohol, just about anything you want into your protein. Everyone says to me how come your is so moist and my ..... is so dry? Well experience for one, and two well thats just because I love to play with food. I use the most simple brine for everything. Its this simple......

1 c. sugar

1 c. salt (kosher or the likeness of. Event accent will work if your on a low salt diet)

2 q. water 

Bring to a simmer till sugar and salt dissolve.

Cool.

basically equal parts sugar to salt as a method of measure. I tend to use more water than this.

I use 1 cup sugar to 1 cup salt per 1 gallon of water. Then I put it in the freezer to cool it down. I have this on hand and make it in big batches as a base.

I put my protein in a insulated cooler, stockpot, or what works well is trash bags. I will throw in ice to keep it as cold as possible, and I have even thawed out my turkey in a brine.I add the brine base and add water to cover the protein up to about 5 gallons per 2 quarts of base (one simple brine recipe) and forget about it for 8-24 hours. Pat dry skin and go to town. 

I am sure this has been posted before, but I cannot stress the IMPORTANCE of doing IT!

What are some of your favorite brines.......


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 23, 2013)

> 1 cup of Kosher salt, even Accent will work if you're on a low salt diet.



One cup of MSG??? :icon_eek:


Anyway, brining is discussed very frequently here.

~Martin





Smokinjlv said:


> Hey y'all!! I know I am new to this site, but I am no stranger when it comes to smoking. I just wanted to start a thread on a topic that I think is very basic but has a hugh impact on the outcome of your end result. I know that everyone knows or at least heard of brining.
> At my business we believe in brining whole heartedly, in fact I believe that it is the number one thing that you should almost always do. If your not doing it, start. You will see a hugh difference in the outcome of your protein. At my business we use a very universal and simple brine.
> Remember the Thanksgiving that the turkey was DRY?? Yeah, well I have seen a many of dry turkey's in my day, and in one simple step you can have the best turkey in town!!
> You can infuse herbs, vegetables, alcohol, just about anything you want into your protein. Everyone says to me how come your is so moist and my ..... is so dry? Well experience for one, and two well thats just because I love to play with food. I use the most simple brine for everything. Its this simple......
> ...


----------



## smokinjlv (May 23, 2013)

Many restaurants and products contain a statement like "contains no MSG." The statement has been added to products because some people have reported problems ranging from headaches to nausea, asthma attacks and heart palpitations. The Mayo Clinic, however, reports that no study has ever found a link between MSG (monosodium glutamate) and any of those symptoms. So, the current evidence doesn't support any long term or consistent health problems caused by Accent Seasoning.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 23, 2013)

Cough.......I'm not against using MSG in some cases, but this certainly isn't one of them!!!!
If you put that much MSG in such a brine your taste buds would probably explode!!!!
It's not a direct replacement for salt in a brine!
A cup of MSG is enough to make a noticeable difference in 100 gallons of soup!

I think that you are thinking of LoSalt and the like rather than Accent....salt alternatives that are partly potassium chloride rather than all sodium chloride and therefore lower in sodium



~Martin


----------



## smokinjlv (May 23, 2013)

You would hope that something that causes these kinds of problems (although not proven) would be easy to avoid, but it's not. MSG is pretty much in most foods. Canned soups, snack foods, frozen dinners and steak sauce all contain MSG.


----------



## s2k9k (May 23, 2013)

I think brines have their place but not needed everywhere. I have 15# of sirloin tip in a brine/cure right now to become pastrami but could never imagine brining a fresh beef tenderloin. Just thinking about a heavy MSG brine on a tenderloin makes me want to go to McDonalds. Some proteins just need their natural flavors to come out and don't need any help to cover them up.


----------



## smokinjlv (May 23, 2013)

Where did I say brine everything? I said almost!! Re- read the post! Keep your opinions about accent to yourselves unless you have facts. Do you eat out 

? chances are your eating msg then.

As far as coversion to salt salt is 1.5 g per servin at 580 mg of sodium to.5 g a serving of accent. If you cant read a label then you shouldnt be in here. I think your trying to provoke me, but I know the facts.

Of course i wouldnt use it on a tenderloin why would you even think of brining one??? Did i suggest to do this ? No you did!

I was thinking merely about people who cant use salt. as a possible alternative for low sodium!

Do your research then provoke me!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 23, 2013)

Whatever you say, you're the boss!!!!!

:head-wall:

~Martin


----------



## brdprey (May 24, 2013)

> What are some of your favorite brines.......


i have not found any particular fav yet, been doing this a little while still experimenting but may i ask? your brine seems to be a little more saturated then the usual. what i mean is i have seen a few ok alot of brines that are the simple, 1/2 cup salt , 1/2c sugar , 1gal water.     so this sautration your doing is there any benefit? other then that i have been experimenting with , lots of spices and the base brine. eventually i will have to pick one. currently trying the basic brine with the kiko man, worsch, mustard seed, aregano, basil, thyme, lemons, sage.coriander and cumin for my chicken brine. i am anxious to see what the rest use as well.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

If you need to reduce the Salt in your recipe, then leave it completely out , simple . The Spicing you are going to use will take care of the lack of , and save a heart too. I never use Salt in my Rum due to my F-I-L , and having worked as a Geriactric/Bariactric Chef for 5yrs. They all thrived on the seasonings I used.

You can completly chang the profile of a disk without any salt at all...

Just saying ,have fun and I hope I understood where you are coming from 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , this late at night and the sleep is catching up.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

Opps, went back and re-read. Disregard , please. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . I need to go to bed.


----------

